# Shriner's Bennfit [email protected] Lifter Park 2013



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

A little video form the benefit ride yesterday. It was COLD and Nasty! That means it was a blast!

Enjoy!

Shriner's bennefit ride @ High Lifter Park. 12/2013 - YouTube

http://youtu.be/xnKX7YyvmIg (mobile version)


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like you all had a good day.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

It was a blast!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks man! You get you a new ride since selling the Rex?


----------

